# The Odd Three



## Boz (Oct 8, 2008)

The Reason why I called this the "Odd Three" is because my rabbits are all unique or different if some physical way. Marley is a big rabbit (12lbs or so), Domino has shorter fur and Dolla has longer fur! hehe

*Marley*
French Lop
October 21st, 2007

*Domino*
Mini Rex
April 28th, 2005

*Dolla*
American Fuzzy Lop
May, 2008

Anyway... I need a place to just post random pictures! This is the best place to do it! 

Here are a few... I'll post more later once I get them on the computer! 

This is a picture of Marley when she was younger. 









Here's a picture of Dolla before I brought her home from the shelter!





And here's a baby Domino picture! 





Baby Marley (like 8 weeks) with Full grown Domino! hehe


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 9, 2008)

They may be 'odd' but they are also totally gorgeous ! I love how baby Marley is as big as grown up Domino 

Jan


----------



## Boz (Oct 11, 2008)

hehe thanks! 

Alrighty, here are pictures from Dolla's first day home!
































Any my favorite...





hehe


----------



## swanlake (Oct 11, 2008)

that was definately a cuteness overload!:faint:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 11, 2008)

Marley is so cute! I love Frenchies!! 

They're all adorable!! Domino is very handsome and Dolla is so cute!! 

Emily


----------



## Boz (Oct 11, 2008)

:biggrin2:

Here's a few more of Marley from when she was younger (and smaller!)


----------



## Boz (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay for recent pictures!

Domino and Dolla meet for the first time






Domino
































Domino and Dolla now live together and all is going wonderful! :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Oct 19, 2008)

Yea!!!! I finally found little Dolla's thread with the bonus of seeing pics of Domino and Marley!!! So glad I spent the extra time on RO poking around at different threads.

I am so glad Dolla has a little guy of her own. They look so precious together!! Marley looks like she needs extra squishies from me... 

myheart


----------



## Boz (Oct 27, 2008)

Dolla and Domino are doing wonderful! They love to snuggle up on there little "perch" but I haven't gotten a picture of them up there. When I do I'll for sure post it because it's so darn cute!

My dream is to one day have all three living together. But that won't happen anytime soon. :rollseyes


And Happy Birthday Marley!
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40622&forum_id=1


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 27, 2008)

SUCH cuties!! I have to ask, whereabouts did you get Ms. Marley? I love frenchies...


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 28, 2008)

lovely buns 
Especially Domino, but I'm just partial to rexes...


----------



## Boz (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks you two!*

tonyshuman wrote: *


> SUCH cuties!! I have to ask, whereabouts did you get Ms. Marley? I love frenchies...



I got Marley from a lady in Saukville. If your interested in contacting her I have her email. Unless she's changed it since the last time I email her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2008)

Domino! I love that bunner!


----------



## Boz (Nov 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Domino! I love that bunner!



Her and Dolla are so darn adorable together!
They both beg for their food together now! Domino is all up on her hind legs begging like crazy! She has not always done that. And they also sleep together (which I still haven't gotten a picture of!)


----------



## Boz (Dec 2, 2008)

Oops! This became a little lost!

Anyway, check out my new avatar! Like? :biggrin2:

And here's a picture of Dolla. It's a little out of focus but it's oh so cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2008)

I love your avatar - Marley and her dewlap 

And Dolla is as cute out of focus as she is in 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

I am in love with all your bunnies! I don't know how you can live with such cuteness around. How old are your bunnies? How often do you have to brush Dolla?


----------



## Boz (Jan 4, 2009)

Dolla is about 7 months old (but it's only a guess). Domino is nearing 4 years in April and Marley just turned a year in October! 

I try to brush Dolla everyday but it doesn't always happen. Her fur is a pain to keep up with! I'm hoping as her adultish fur is coming in it'll be easier to manage! 

I just wanted to post this so I don't forget! 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=42593


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 6, 2009)

It's so funny seeing Marley with out her dewlap! Baby Dolla pictures are too cute! :shock:


----------



## Boz (Jan 9, 2009)

Hehe thanks! I know it is weird!

I called the vet about the cost of a spay for a rabbit. It's about $175! :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think spays around here are about that much, as well. I think $180 at the vet office I go to.


----------



## Boz (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow! I am just shocked as I was expecting it to be like $120. I don't know how soon Marley's spay is happening. :? I feel bad too. I just got a new iPod for Christmas and I could have used that money for her spay. But I got to get stuff for myself every once in a while... right? :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> But I got to get stuff for myself every once in a while... right?


Yup. Unhappy people equal unhappy rabbits. If you're not enjoying life, how are they going to?


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 9, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Yea!!!! I finally found little Dolla's thread with the bonus of seeing pics of Domino and Marley!!! So glad I spent the extra time on RO poking around at different threads.
> 
> I am so glad Dolla has a little guy of her own. They look so precious together!! Marley looks like she needs extra squishies from me...
> 
> myheart


Cuties!!!


----------



## Boz (Jan 9, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > But I got to get stuff for myself every once in a while... right?
> ...


Aww very true! That made me feel better!  Thankies!
(by the way your new bunny is adorable!)
*

paul2641 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yea!!!! I finally found little Dolla's thread with the bonus of seeing pics of Domino and Marley!!! So glad I spent the extra time on RO poking around at different threads.
> ...



hehe thank you!


----------



## Boz (Jan 10, 2009)

*Dolla & Domino's New Cage!* :biggrin2:







Closed





Open!





They love to eat hay and sit in a litter box at the same time so I have one here and I made easy access to it!





"Canni come out now pwease?!"





















More coming! :biggrin2:


----------



## Boz (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's some more of Dolla and Domino.















She tends to tease Marley. Either that or she hasn't figured out she gets grunted at when she goes by her. 






























I LOVE this one! Dolla "slobbers" all over when she drinks! You can see it all falling off her chin! She dips her whole chin in the bowl to drink. 





And now she's washing herself after "slobbering" all over. 





As you can see, she wasn't completely dry and she was sniffing around and now she's dirty! But still cute! :biggrin2:





"Foooooood!!!!!" (this is why the bin must stay closed when I'm not feeding!)





*munch munch munch*


----------



## Boz (Jan 10, 2009)

Dolla and Domino Begging.


----------



## Boz (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay that's it for now. I do have more! I'll post them tomorrow though. Bed time!
:bed:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 10, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS! YOUR BUNS ARE ADORABLE!!!:faint::thud::thud:

That Dolla is officially added to the Bunn napping list!! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are some adorable buns! I like the one where Dolla is diving into the food bin. Good ol' slobber-chin is priceless! Their begging technique is awesome!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh goodness, those pics are awesome. Great capture of Dolla food diving, and I love Domino's tongue sticking out 

Jan


----------



## Boz (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! :biggrin2:

This morning I went downstairs and was greeted by Dolla running up to me and Marley following behind. :shock:

Dolla ran right past me and Marley tried to follow, but I grabbed her quick, picked her up and put her back in her cage. I was just dumbfounded.:shock: Luckily I quickly figured out how both got out. Dolla broke a zip tie on the bottom of the door and squized through. Marley pushed one part of her pen up an snuck under. I fixed both spots and hopefully they won't get out again! Thankfully neither were hurt. I think Dolla being so fast and agile and Marley a little slow and big proved to be a big help to Dolla. I could tell they had been out a while though. Marley had pooed on top of the food bin, Dolla had been all over the place. I just am thankful neither of them hurt eachother.:hearts:

:thud:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 11, 2009)

Some GREAT pics in there! I especially love the wet face and jumping into the pellet box! That cage is so huge! How did you make that hay holder thing? I've been having real trouble with my hay hoppers lately...


----------



## Boz (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll have to get pictures but I'll explain too! 

You know how Target stores hava those NIC panels with the larger squares now? I have that attached to the actual cage then I zip tied a panel with the smaller squares to the back side on the bottom of it and use a clip up top to keep it up. Then I can just full it with hay and squeeze it together. It usually is not fully closed because I stuff the hay in there because they eat a lot! 

Does that make sense? I think it was a little confusing!


----------



## Boz (Jan 18, 2009)

These are from the 9th.

Miss Marley Mae was begggging.










This is her little hangout. She normally sleeps and hangs out there!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL! I love how Marley has so much room in her set up, and yet she prefers to squish herself into the smallest space 

Jan


----------



## Boz (Jan 23, 2009)

Isn't she a goof? She did that a lot!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 23, 2009)

Hee hee! I like how Marley's box is bending underneath her weight.:weee:

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## myheart (Feb 20, 2009)

It looks like it has almost been a month since the last picture update of all of your beautiful bunners....:tears2:

I am ready to hear about more Dolla antics also. How is she getting on? Is she all done filling out?  Are Marley and Domino learning any more of her bad habits, aside from escaping?

myheart


----------



## Boz (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey! Thanks for asking! 

Me and my dad recently moved Marley's cage and redid it and put a sink in the basement! I pretty much took the whole room now!  But it's reallllly nice because the bunns have more room to run around when they are out. They love it! This morning while I was feeding them I let Marley out and she did a binky! She hasn't done one is so long! Like since she was little!

Dolla's fur is getting better! Her whole back is pretty mat free and the fur is not so mat-prone now. The only problems I have is getting under her neck and on her sides. It's really hard to get her to sit still and I don't want to bother my parents about helping. My mom is busy the way it is and my dad is always doing something! I know Naturestee said she'd come over and help sometime but I just haven't had a good day for that. Dolla doesn't seem too effect by it anyway.  

I finally have been able to "contain" Dolla! After redoing the cage she hasn't been able to escape except for once. But that was a problem easily fixed!

Here's some pictures of Marley!







She jumped onto a bin next to the hay bin and sat in there to eat hay. Seeing her in there, I just had to laughed! :headsmack










When it was time to go back in... She was not impressed.


----------



## myheart (Feb 20, 2009)

Awe look at the pics of Marley!!! They are all so cute, but I like this one in particular...






"I wanna talk to my attorney....!!!!!" Poor thing breaks my heart seeing her all caged up and wanting to play with the hay bins.

Thanks for the update!!! Glad to hear things are going well with the bunners. Pics of little Dolla next?! 

myheart


----------



## Boz (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh yes Dolla next! 

oh... btw, myheart, if you don't need another bunny then don't click this link! :biggrin2:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10622442


----------



## Boz (Feb 21, 2009)

hahah! I didn't even realizes this was posted on my old blog! 

Here's the new one. 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=43327


----------



## myheart (Feb 22, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Oh yes Dolla next!
> 
> oh... btw, myheart, if you don't need another bunny then don't click this link! :biggrin2:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10622442



Okay, yah....reverse-psychology....

Actually I've seen this little guy before. I probably would have had him by now if he were a girl. I just can't see Patrick dominating a younger male at this point in his life. What can I say, Patrick is a lady's man.... 

myheart


----------



## Boz (Feb 22, 2009)

Hahah lady's man.. I guess that's true since he's already got two ladies.


----------



## myheart (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Boz, just checking in to see how your fur-babies are doing...

Anything new happening? onder:Or perhaps some new pictures to post...?

myheart


----------

